# Isn't he...



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Purty?! I have 2 doves, Humpty and Dumpty. This picture is of Dumpty.  ~Alice


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

* Oh, no! The picture isn't there!! What did I do wrong?! *


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Your avatar is lovely! Perhaps the picture you tried to attach was too large. If you care to e-mail it to me at [email protected] I'd be happy to see if I can get it posted for you.

Terry


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

*Thank you very much! ~Alice*


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Here's The Pic!*

What a lovely little dove!

Terry


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

AWWWWWW How adorable! I just wanna cuddle lil Dumpty and give him scritches


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*What a beautifully*

posed picture. Dumpty looks quite content and is a real cutie!  

Do you live in AZ - near the Mexico border?


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Yes it is cute. I haven't seen such a cute dove before.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

that dove is very cute


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Dumpty is a little doll baby.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Dumpty is so pretty. There is just something about a little dove that endears them to me. Many of the wild doves we've rehabbed were always scared but every now and then you get one that returns all the love you lavish on them. They want to be with you and go wherever you go. Although I always tried to remain distant, with some you just can't.

Thanks for the picture. Hope you'll tell us more from time to time.

Maggie


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> posed picture. Dumpty looks quite content and is a real cutie!
> 
> Do you live in AZ - near the Mexico border?


* Yes, what type of pidgies do you have? Happy New Year! ~Alice*


----------

